# Local 40 Apprenticeship



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pass on to those that may be interested.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

If you have an interest and want to apply, I would also apply at local #18 its only 8-9 miles away and they have some work on the agenda.


----------

